# Worship as a Dialogue



## Scott (Sep 16, 2004)

I was reading With Reverence and Awe by D.G. Hart and another OPC guy and they made the simple point, which I think is profound, that public worship should be structured as a dialogue between God and his covenant people. They cited a portion of the OPC BCO that reads:

[quote:31a68589b4]As a service of public worship is in its essence a meeting of God and his people, the parts of the service are of two kinds: those which are performed on behalf of God, and those which are performed by the congregation. In the former the worshippers are receptive, in the latter they are active. It is reasonable that these two elements be made to alternate as far as possible.[/quote:31a68589b4]

From this flows very naturally the Reformed structure of worship. It also helps distinguish between public and private worship and highlights the necessity of public worship. It also provides insight, I think, into some issues disputed in the larger church.

[1] For example, this structure highlights the importance of proper ordination. The minister functions as God's mouthpiece in public worship. He represents God. This is contrary to many strains of evangelicalism and anabaptism who pervert the doctrine of the priesthood of the believer to teach that all men are equally servants before God. By His ordination the minister is set apart and is able to perform this sacred task.

[2] Only men should be ministers. They image God before the congregation. God is portrayed as a husband (male) and the Church at large is female. To have a female minister is essentially a homosexual act. (This is one (of many) principial explanations of the express command to prohibit female ministers). 

Etc.

Anyway, this insight I think is profound as it is simple. Thoughts?

Scott


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 16, 2004)

Here is a link to my church's website and their statement on worship. The idea of worship as a dialogue is foundational to our view of worship.

http://www.sitewrench.com/stpaulpcaorg/default.aspx?pid=79#worship


----------



## Scott (Sep 17, 2004)

Craig: Looks great. Have you read anything by D.G. Hart? I am now reading both (1) With Reverence and Awe and (2) Recovering Mother Kirk. I think you would appreciate both of them, especially the latter. They are helping me crystalize my understanding of worship. 

Scott


----------



## Scott (Sep 20, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the idea of worship as dialogue (as expressed in the OCP BCO, for example) in the writings of the Reformation?


----------

